# البرنامج الزمنى لتنفيذ المشروعات الهندسية (المشاكل- التطبيق- الحلول)



## ابو تهانى (15 يوليو 2008)

يمكن أن نلخص كل المشاكل المرتبطة بالجداول الزمنية في التأخير الكبير في هذه الجداول وعدم إكتمال المشاريع في الزمن المحدد ويؤثر هذا التأخير بصورة تلقائية علي طرفي العقد والأستشاري كما موضح أدناه:-​​_المالك:-_​​ يؤدي التأخير في إكتمال الأنشاء أو التشييد في دورة حياة المشروع التي تمت الأشارة إليها في مقدمة هذا السمنار مما يعني تأخر في بداية الأنتاج أذا كان المشروع إنتاجياً أو عدم الأستفادة من المشروع في الخدمات المقرر لها في الزمن المعني – للمشاريع الخدمية – مستشفيات – مدارس أو حتي بصورة مبسطة تكاليف إضافية إيجارات لفترة التأخير في حالة المشاريع السكنية .​​_المقاول :-_​​ يؤدي التأخير الي المزيد من المنصرفات المباشرة كمثال:- (عمالة- مرتبات – إيجار آليات) أو غير المباشرة كمثال:- (تمديد للضمانات ) مما يؤثر سلباً في تقليل الربحية المخطط لها عند نهاية المشروع وأنعكاسات سلبية علي متبقي المشاريع .​​_الأستشاري :-_​​ بصورة مماثة للمقاول مع الإختلاف في طبيعة العمل كمثال :- زيادة المنصرفات وتجميد الكوادر وبصورة أكبر في علاقته مع صاحب العمل خاصة إذا ترتب علي هذا التأخير زيادة في التكاليف . ​ ومما سبق يتضح أن كل الأطراف متضررة من التأخير إضافة الي أطراف أخري كمثال مستخدمي المبني Users ومن لديهم اهتمامات بالمبنى stakeholders ​​يتبع......


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يوليو 2008)

شكراً أخي على هذا الموضوع المهم في عالم الادارة الهندسية ويمكن ان اشارك بمايلي :
إن التأخير في تنفيذ مراحل المشروع بما يتوافق مع مايطابقها ضمن الخطة الزمنية سوف ينعكس بالسلب على الاتجاهات الاساسية الثلاث وهي :


المالك أو صاحب المشروع : وهو في هذه الحالة سوف بتكبد خسائر تتعلق باستثمار المشروع وذلك لأن المشروع لن ينتهي بالوقت المحدد له الامر الذي سوف يخل بفكرة الاستثمار كلياً لأن الاستثمار الصحيح والرابح هو الذي يتم طرحه بالسوق بالوقت المناسب وعملية التأخير سوف تخل بهذا التوقيت علاوة على ذلك فإن المالك سوف يعاني من تجميد رأس المال المستثمر في هذا المشروع مدة أكثر من المخطط لها الامر الذي سوف يرتب عليه فوائد اضافية في حالة مشاركة رأس مال اجنبي له وايضاً خسارة مادية لرأس ماله .
الشركة المنفذة أو شركة المقاولات : سوف تكون خسارتها برأي الشخصي على صعيد السمعة في سوق العقارات وعلى الصعيد المادي لانها سوف تتحمل نفقات ادراية سواء للمهندسين المنفذين أو للعمالة أو ماشابه وهذا مالم يكن بالحسبان وأيضاً سوف تتحمل غرامات التأخير عن كل يوم تأخير عم تسليم المشروع لان العقد هو شريعة المتعاقدين .
الطرف الثالث وهو المستخدم للعقار أو للمشروع لانه في حالة التأخير سوف يترتب عليه مشاكل مادية لدى المستخدم كأن يكون المشروع مجمع تجاري وسوف تستخدمه مؤسسة ما ونتيجة هذا التأخير سوف تختل الدراسة الاقتصادية للشركة لان الافتتاح قد تأخر ....
أرجو من الاعضاء المساهمة في اغناء هذا الموضوع


----------



## ameenmasri (26 يونيو 2011)

شكراً لكم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## zakisabagh (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

